# Recess refrigerator



## tarponjoe (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I am preparing to remodel our small galley kitchen (actually 7 feet wide!) in our 1-story ranch.  I plan to recess our side-by-side refrigerator into the wall at one end by building it into the garage.  Since I live in Michigan, insulation is a big factor.  Any tips or ideas to make the job go easier/better would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 19, 2008)

Its not to bad, just make sure the wall you are cutting into is not load bearing, and then there is the garage firewall which needs to be sealed.
Basically you need to make sure there are no ways for air to enter the garage and house barrier. 
Hope this makes sense. 
If you have a questions your local inspector can help.
Sounds like a nice project, enjoy your new kitchen.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Joe:
I would put up a plastic curtain-wall in the garage to prevent excessive heat loss to the garage while you are working on the refrigerator space. Be sure you insulate the floor and ceiling space too.
Glenn


----------



## J-of-JKRL (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello tarponjoe, I am wanting to do the same with my home in MI! Were you able to complete your renovation? How did it turn out? I am seeking advice to make this go easier myself and any help would be appreciated.

J


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2010)

A wall between garage and house is almost always a bearing wall and will need a header just like a door


----------

